

No More Projects - csbartus
http://www.chadfowler.com/2009/6/15/no-more-projects

======
russell
He is confusing giving a name to a piece of work with enveloping it with
official theater and VP awareness. Anything above bug 1304 needs a name so you
can communicate with others about it. Perhaps he is recommending a practice of
making something a project so that you can ignore it, but that seems a trifle
indirect to me.

